# Husband getting guidance on how to leave me from a Psychic.



## Bajillic (Oct 15, 2015)

After 19 years of marriage, 2 kids, 11 and 14, we have become so fused in our communication and to a point where we needed a break to help us and see if we can help our marriage and be happier. 2 months after this mutual decision he moved into a fully furnished vacation rental. It has been just a few weeks of doing the 50/50 parent thing and living apart. For me I now have a massive break when all I was looking for was to feel appreciated and more important that his work and his activities and some needed me time. 
Over the years resentment has built us for me and I am tired. Counseling hasn't really helped.. Anyway the biggest issue right now is discovering he has been regularly talking with a recommended psychic/channeler. I accidentally came across his notes from the sessions and since come across more. The stuff he has written down makes my stomach hit the ground. She is telling him we have gone as far as we can in our marriage, tell her you are never coming back...having sex is for comfort - doesn't mean you will get back together .. I feel what he is hearing from the psychic he plans to do... 
My gut is telling me he is planning on leaving for good. When I confronted him he said he is only taking what he wants from this guidance - doesn't mean he will do it. I feel I have him cornered... I asked him to stop seeing her and he agreed. I caught him lying about seeing her yet again. Basically the psychic stuff is destroying any hope I had for us and really messing with my head. It is sad he needs to go outside himself for answers he should be finding in his own heart. I am not sure how to proceed other that start focusing on me for a change, the kids and give it time. Our plan with taking a break and working on ourselves and getting together, and going to counseling doesn't seem like it is happening anytime soon. Lots of tension between us right now. He has his hands full now - actually parenting, cooking... and doing the kid thing! Not sure what the point of me writing this all is. It hurts so bad as we do love each other. 
I feel any hope I did have for us is disappearing thanks to the psychic telling him how to leave me...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Separation usually ends in divorce. It's very hard to fix a marriage when you are not living together.

If he will not go to counseling with you, I think that you need to start preparing for divorce. Why? He's not working with you to fix things.

Right now he's calling the shots. The only chance you have of fixing things at this point is to file for divorce. That might shock him out of his nonsense with the psychic/channeler. She's a fraud. Seriously.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

well you see how he thinks he should "work on himself" is panning out. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.

And absolutely focus on you, regardless of whether you get back together or not. I bet your focusing on everyone else in the family except you has contributed to the communication issues that led to the separation. Time to find a new way. Good luck to you.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not like every therapist -- even with qualifications -- is going to be any better.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Psychics are experts at telling people what they want to hear. They use validation techniques to do that. I've been to a psychic a few times myself. She told me the opposite. Divorce is not in the cards. Our marriage isn't over. Go figure. It's not all that different from TAM. We listen to the advise that resonates with us. In the end, we do what we want.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Trickster said:


> Psychics are experts at telling people what they want to hear. They use validation techniques to do that. I've been to a psychic a few times myself. She told me the opposite. Divorce is not in the cards. Our marriage isn't over. Go figure. It's not all that different from TAM. We listen to the advise that resonates with us. In the end, we do what we want.


Exactly. He keeps going to the psychic because she's telling him what he wants to hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

